# Advice for first time suiter?



## DrFreeman (Sep 9, 2008)

So, I'm thinking about making my first suit, and I was wondering if you had any advice for a first timer. I want to try and make a birdsuit, and I already have a nice feathery sort of material in mind. What the problem be, I don't really know how to go about getting started. I've sewn some costumes before, but never anything like a full suit. I'm just sorta new to all this, I don't even know where the conventions are in my area, so.cal. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 9, 2008)

Some links
En:Fursuit building - Fursuit.de
Matrices.net
Dipped Noses
fans
The Purple Bat Costumes - Mal Odorous
KOI FOX STUDIOS
News : Luskwood Creatures
Noble Productions :: Custom Mascot Costumes and Fursuits
Lion of the Sunfursuit - Community Info
Dyeing Acrylic with Basic Dye
Tail
Head Construction
www.moonfox.de
BeetleCat Originals - fursuit tutorial- hints, tips, tricks.
Beetlecat Originals - Mini Tutorial #6 - Fur Trimming
Fursuit FAQ Table of Contents


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 9, 2008)

WATER! LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER! Thats all I got <_<


----------



## DrFreeman (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool, okay. Thank you for the links and advice. I think I've got a better idea of where to go from here now.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 11, 2008)

Never underestimate the power of a glue gun.

Duck Tape should not make it into the final product.

Never use all-purpose thread.

Never use thread made of Nylon.

If you don't want to destory a specialized pair of sissors by cutting faux material with it, get a pair of sissors made for cutting fabric.

Don't use a high-temp glue gun on foam....unless you want a foam fire. Also be wary if you use any form of scuplty....scuplty isn't the only choice out there. There exists some nice stuff out there that air-dries.

Don't buy cheap material because it'll fall apart on you in the end, perhaps even during a convention....those are what comes to mind right now.


----------



## Rimbaum (Sep 17, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Never use all-purpose thread.
> 
> Never use thread made of Nylon.


Just curious, but what kind of thread DO you recommend?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2008)

Rimbaum said:


> Just curious, but what kind of thread DO you recommend?



It depends. Usually I stick with something that is more of a polyester base but that can be tricky because some places put out a polyester thread that is way too stiff and you cannot knot it. I get a kind of thread that is weather resistant because I know the thread will undergo similar conditions in a costume as it will outside. It is slightly shiny as though it has some sort of a coating.

It words well and holds up well. It's like 5 USD for a small spindle of it though. It lasts a while though. My hand paws for my maned wolf costume held up well at AC and during a Volunteer thing on the 4th of the July and it was made of the polyester thread, where as my best friend's paws which had been partly made with all purpose thread, sort of fell apart in those areas where the all purpose thread was used.

The parts of my top were made with a mix like my friend's paws, and the same result....where there was all purpose thread it came apart. I'll be re-doing my Maned Wolf costume this winter but I won't touch the all-purpose thread with the new one. That goes for everything I make now. Don't expect to see all purpose thread in my products because I won't use the stuff.


----------

